# GINGERBREAD



## kitsmom (Sep 23, 2007)

HI, LOOKING FOR A GREAT GINGERBREAD SCENT.  ANY SUGGESTIONS? THANKS!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 24, 2007)

Wholesale Supplies Plus "Blend of nutmeg, clove, ginger and cinnamon." 

Candlemakers Store, The

From Nature With Love "Fresh out of the oven, comforting aromas of warm cinnamon and ginger swirled with drops of golden butter makes this a delicious baked treat. A holiday time favorite - warms away the winter chill."

Sweet Cakes "A spicy, well-balanced blend of ginger and other spice oils. Great for Fall and use it year-round to liven up too-sweet scents..."  

Garden Eastward, A "Just like home-baked - a blend of cinnamon, clove, nutmeg, orange and ginger with a sweet, musky background."

Bitter Creek North "A perfect holiday treat! A richly spiced gingerbread with just the right hint of sweetness."

Peak Candle Making Supplies "Bakery notes, molasses, ginger and other spices. Just like a warm batch of gingerbread cookies waiting to be devoured."

Fragrance Oil Heaven "Smell the warm gingerbread mixed with nutmeg and rich spices topped with a dollop of whipped cream!" 

Backwoods Fragrance & Supply "An appealing mix of ginger, clove, cardamom, cinnamon and nutmeg blends with citrus and buttery cake-like notes. Sweet vanilla and smooth golden honey balances the finish." 

Solas Candle & Bath "Why bake gingerbread cookies when you have this scent? As close to the real thing without having to turn on the oven. Notes of spice, clove, frosted ginger and vanilla make this scent come alive." 

Irena


----------



## edco76 (Nov 19, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Wholesale Supplies Plus "Blend of nutmeg, clove, ginger and cinnamon."
> 
> Candlemakers Store, The
> 
> ...



I can vouch for the WholeSalesSuppliesplus.com one. I just made a batch and it is great.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 19, 2007)

I have yet to find a gingerbread I love  .


----------



## Lucy (Nov 19, 2007)

Ginger snap from Brambleberry is very good.


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 21, 2007)

Tennessee has a Warm Orange Gingerbread that is wonderful although a real PITA to wick. I know it is not a straight gingerbread but it is a very nice fo. 

http://www.tennesseecandlesupplies.com/ ... 20a&page=6


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Oh my, so many different options!
I just got some 'Ginger Spice' from WSSP and it smells quite nice. I haven't made soap with it yet though so I don't know how it does with M&P...


----------



## Lane (Jan 4, 2008)

Lucy said:
			
		

> Ginger snap from Brambleberry is very good.



This is the one I use! It seems maybe a bit weak tho in CP... but it really does smell great.


----------

